# Trout pay ponds near Helen



## Mud Minnow (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone know of a good Trout pay pond near the Helen area?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a great pond just across the mountain from Helen on the Richard Russell scenic highway.  Cedar Mountain Trout Farm.  Google it.  They've got a bunch of old fashioned cane poles you can catch them and get them cleaned right there.  It's in one of the prettiest valleys in the state too.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 4, 2012)

I will check that out thanks!! MM


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 4, 2012)

Black Mountain on 60 close to Suches..Different ponds depending on the size you want..Great elderly man good prices and he will clean for you..Took my Grandson there to give him the fevor..


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 5, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Black Mountain on 60 close to Suches..Different ponds depending on the size you want..Great elderly man good prices and he will clean for you..Took my Grandson there to give him the fevor..



Thanks!!


----------

